# Expected life of Theraband Golds



## nukehayes (Oct 20, 2011)

What is the expected life of a single band of theraband golds? I just recently acquired my first slingshot from Bill Hays and it came equipped with the above mentioned bands. I have only had it for a week or so and last night I noticed two small holes, one on either band. I kinda don't want to shoot it anymore, until I get some replacement bands. I do wear safety glasses, but don't want to have to rely on them. I am looking for a place to buy the theraband as well. Any thoughts or comments are appreciated, thanks guys.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is where I got my last theraband. Select the gold color.
http://www.protherap...heraBand-6-Yard


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

If the holes are at the pouch end, they almost always are, I shoot them till they break. No danger but if at the fork end change right away. Safety first. Personally I have never had a band break or even tear at the fork end. I've shot thousands of shots and tons of bands and never any tearing at the fork ties. 
Philly


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thera-band Gold will last from 150 upto 15,000 shots, depending on a few factors. It's discussed here: http://slingshotforum.com/blog/11/entry-188-bandsets-balancing-performance-with-longevity/

You are right to retire them at the first sign of holes. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Like Philly says, I've never had break at the fork. BUT...I did have two untie after a shot was taken. I've been getting about 600 shots on my TB from the supplier I got it from. When I ordered my FlippinOut (first time using TB Gold), I got about the same.

I rarely shoot until they break because the accuracy starts to get crazy when they start to really rip, but a small hole or tear by the pouch is no big deal. If it breaks it will fly forward anyway.


----------

